
It's your data, get paid for it – trakkin.me - onionsaregreat
https://trakkin.me/
======
gigatexal
The website is complete broken in mobile safari.

~~~
dylanbathurst
Yeah sorry, I built trakkin for the Blockstack hack-a-thon so I was moving
quick and mobile UI suffered. I'll get it fixed soon.

